# H4H Blackmoor 2021 Results



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Just thought I would post the results from yesterday. Well the decent scores !

Forumers:

Dufferman - 41 points
Lilyhawk - 39 points
APJ0524 - 36 points (on count back)
Sawtooth - 36 points
Sandy - 36 points
Petema - 36 points
Topoftheflop - 36 points
Dando - 36 points
Fell75 - 34 points
Bdill93 - 34 points
Mike79 - 34 points
Whereditgo - 33 points
Orikoru - 33 points
Cake - 33 points
SteveW86 - 33 points
Junior - 33 points
Midnight - 33 points
The Lion - 33 points
Patster1969 - 33 points
GG26 - 33 points
Richart - 32 points
MashleyR7 - 32 points
Liverpoolphil - 31 points
BlueinMunich - 31 points
Radbourne - 31 points
Srixon1 - 31 points
Bratty - 31 points
PNWokingham - 30 points
Philthefragger - 30 points
JamesR - 30 points
DeanoMK - 30 points
Pieman - 30 points
Chrisd - 30 points
Imurg - 30 points
Aztecs27 - 29 points (with a two on 18)


Guests

Lee Yates - 37 points
Kevin Quinn - 37 points
Dennis Pym - 33 points
Tony James - 33 points
Mark Thompson (Battle Back) - 31 points
Ray Taylor -  29 points
Paul Slater-  29 points
Jeremy Cave -  28 points

For a small donation I will not reveal some of the lower scores.


----------



## Dando (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Just thought I would post the results from yesterday. Well the decent scores !

Forumers:

Dufferman - 41 points
Lilyhawk - 39 points
APJ0524 - 36 points (on count back)
Sawtooth - 36 points
Sandy - 36 points
Petema - 36 points
Topoftheflop - 36 points
Dando - 36 points
Fell75 - 34 points
Bdill93 - 34 points
Mike79 - 34 points
Whereditgo - 33 points
Orikoru - 33 points
Cake - 33 points
SteveW86 - 33 points
Junior - 33 points
Midnight - 33 points
The Lion - 33 points
Patster1969 - 33 points
GG26 - 33 points
Richart - 32 points
MashleyR7 - 32 points
Liverpoolphil - 31 points
BlueinMunich - 31 points
Radbourne - 31 points
Srixon1 - 31 points
Bratty - 31 points
PNWokingham - 30 points
Philthefragger - 30 points
JamesR - 30 points
DeanoMK - 30 points
Pieman - 30 points
Chrisd - 30 points
Imurg - 30 points
Aztecs27 - 29 points (with a two on 18)


Guests

Lee Yates - 37 points
Kevin Quinn - 37 points
Dennis Pym - 33 points
Tony James - 33 points
Mark Thompson (Battle Back) - 31 points
Ray Taylor -  29 points
Paul Slater-  29 points
Jeremy Cave -  28 points

For a small donation I will not reveal some of the lower scores.

Click to expand...


How about a donation to reveal them?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Oooft, seeing that list I'm in good company with some seriously good golfers.....if I finished below @Paperboy  though I'll have to take up hockey😁😁😁


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Oooft, seeing that list I'm in good company with some seriously good golfers.....if I finished below @Paperboy  though I'll have to take up hockey😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Do Sports Direct do hockey bats Stu ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Do Sports Direct do hockey bats Stu ?

Click to expand...

Oh Jesus........ I never did i🤦🤦


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2021)

Inside the top 20, I'll take it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 10, 2021)

richart said:



			Just thought I would post the results from yesterday. Well the decent scores !

Forumers:

Dufferman - 41 points
Lilyhawk - 39 points
APJ0524 - 36 points (on count back)
Sawtooth - 36 points
Sandy - 36 points
Petema - 36 points
Topoftheflop - 36 points
Dando - 36 points
Fell75 - 34 points
Bdill93 - 34 points
Mike79 - 34 points
Whereditgo - 33 points
Orikoru - 33 points
Cake - 33 points
SteveW86 - 33 points
Junior - 33 points
Midnight - 33 points
The Lion - 33 points
Patster1969 - 33 points
GG26 - 33 points
Richart - 32 points
MashleyR7 - 32 points
Liverpoolphil - 31 points
BlueinMunich - 31 points
Radbourne - 31 points
Srixon1 - 31 points
Bratty - 31 points
PNWokingham - 30 points
Philthefragger - 30 points
JamesR - 30 points
DeanoMK - 30 points
Pieman - 30 points
Chrisd - 30 points
Imurg - 30 points
Aztecs27 - 29 points (with a two on 18)


Guests

Lee Yates - 37 points
Kevin Quinn - 37 points
Dennis Pym - 33 points
Tony James - 33 points
Mark Thompson (Battle Back) - 31 points
Ray Taylor -  29 points
Paul Slater-  29 points
Jeremy Cave -  28 points

For a small donation I will not reveal some of the lower scores.

Click to expand...

needed that two on 18 after 8 points through 8 holes on the back 9 😅🥴


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			needed that two on 18 after 8 points through 8 holes on the back 9 😅🥴
		
Click to expand...

It made some clatter when it hit the stick and dropped…


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It mate some clatter when it hit the stick and dropped…
		
Click to expand...

Thank god it hit the stick then. Would have rolled off into the abyss otherwise 😂

Errrr I mean, just how I drew it up 👀


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Thank god it hit the stick then. Would have rolled off into the abyss otherwise 😂

Errrr I mean, just how I drew it up 👀
		
Click to expand...

So basically a top then.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 10, 2021)

richart said:



			Just thought I would post the results from yesterday. Well the decent scores !

Forumers:

Dufferman - 41 points
Lilyhawk - 39 points
APJ0524 - 36 points (on count back)
Sawtooth - 36 points
Sandy - 36 points
Petema - 36 points
Topoftheflop - 36 points
Dando - 36 points
Fell75 - 34 points
Bdill93 - 34 points
Mike79 - 34 points
Whereditgo - 33 points
Orikoru - 33 points
Cake - 33 points
SteveW86 - 33 points
Junior - 33 points
Midnight - 33 points
The Lion - 33 points
Patster1969 - 33 points
GG26 - 33 points
Richart - 32 points
MashleyR7 - 32 points
Liverpoolphil - 31 points
BlueinMunich - 31 points
Radbourne - 31 points
Srixon1 - 31 points
Bratty - 31 points
PNWokingham - 30 points
Philthefragger - 30 points
JamesR - 30 points
DeanoMK - 30 points
Pieman - 30 points
Chrisd - 30 points
Imurg - 30 points
Aztecs27 - 29 points (with a two on 18)


Guests

Lee Yates - 37 points
Kevin Quinn - 37 points
Dennis Pym - 33 points
Tony James - 33 points
Mark Thompson (Battle Back) - 31 points
Ray Taylor -  29 points
Paul Slater-  29 points
Jeremy Cave -  28 points

For a small donation I will not reveal some of the lower scores.

Click to expand...

Well done Duffers....  keeping those Bandits at bay.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 11, 2021)

I did not think 34 points would get me that high! Had a great day though! Thaks again!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I did not think 34 points would get me that high! Had a great day though! Thaks again!
		
Click to expand...

I told you you'd be fine after all your pessimistic whining.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2021)

4 players out of 84 broke their handicap. It is not an easy course. I think some were fooled by the low slope of 120.

Good to see some new names on the leaderboard.


----------



## AAC (Oct 11, 2021)

£10 LOSERS dibs added to the pot via justgiving


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 11, 2021)

richart said:



			4 players out of 84 broke their handicap. It is not an easy course. I think some were fooled by the low slope of 120.

Good to see some new names on the leaderboard.

Click to expand...

so what you're saying is I should have been off more than 18? 

*does some quick maths*

Yep, still would have been nowhere near the top.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			so what you're saying is I should have been off more than 18? 

*does some quick maths*

Yep, still would have been nowhere near the top. 

Click to expand...

You would have needed 31 handicap to have won.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 11, 2021)

richart said:



			You would have needed 31 handicap to have won.

Click to expand...

Next year maybe???


----------



## dufferman (Oct 12, 2021)

2blue said:



			Well done Duffers....  keeping those Bandits at bay. 

Click to expand...

It's nice when a purple patch matches up with a day like H4H. I'm sure my usual 28 point rounds will be returning soon enough 🙃


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2021)

dufferman said:



			It's nice when a purple patch matches up with a day like H4H. I'm sure my usual 28 point rounds will be returning soon enough 🙃
		
Click to expand...

Really pleased for you Adam, a good win on a tough, but lovely, course. It's great to find form in a prestigious event like H4H.


----------

